# touareg with 24" rims on air ride



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

anybody know of a good looking 24" rim to put on a touareg...i know what many of you might say...to just do the 22"...but i'm pretty dead set on the 24's...everytime i do a search on rims for touareg nothing really pops up...and when i do find something...it's usually 22" chrome rims...and i'm not trying to be flashy with chrome rims...i just want a nice big rim that will accent the car and make it look clean not look like i'm a drug dealer...lol...lol...any suggestions.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Can't wait until this trend passes. But to each their own


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

what trend?...the chrome rim thing?...if it is then yeah...i really can't wait till it passes...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (raverhaze69)*

Once you find 24" wheels (you need entire wheels as rims need to mount to something), what tires are you going to put on them?


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Once you find 24" wheels (you need entire wheels as rims need to mount to something), what tires are you going to put on them?

Anyone remember the trend where the wheels extended about 8 to 12 inches outside the fender wells? Darn that look stupid! 
Perhaps the next trend is 26 inch rims with 2 layers of black electrical tape wrapped around the outside to serve as the "rubber".








But, to each their own. Peace.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_

Anyone remember the trend where the wheels extended about 8 to 12 inches outside the fender wells? Darn that look stupid! 
Perhaps the next trend is 26 inch rims with 2 layers of black electrical tape wrapped around the outside to serve as the "rubber".








But, to each their own. Peace.


I think you could actually do 30" wheels if you just used electrical tape.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (spockcat)*

available in 24" saw em on a Cayenne in 22" was pretty dope...


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Can't wait until this trend passes. But to each their own









X2
Linder


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (raleys1)*

raverhaze, I'd search on superbuytires.com or google 24inch Touareg wheels. Maybe google 24inch Cayenne wheels as they will be same fitment. Since everyone is giving their opinions on wheel size rather than help you find them I will say I love the oversize wheel fad. I wish the knobby tired lifted truck phase would end but I still see them driving around SC daily.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (nh9095)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nh9095* »_ I wish the knobby tired lifted truck phase would end but I still see them driving around SC daily.
I am with you on that since none of these idiots even offroad the damn things to begin with. Seems like a total waste imo.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (raverhaze69)*

23" with air would be a perfect fit.









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3053338


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_23" with air would be a perfect fit.








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3053338


That looks badass


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (StevenHenriksen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenHenriksen* »_

That looks like ass 

Fixed.






















Reminds me of the rice Hondas you see all the time with big wheels and almost no brakes. 
If you are going to pick big wheels, get brakes that fill the wheels too.




















_Modified by spockcat at 2:13 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Fixed.






















Reminds me of the rice Hondas you see all the time with big wheels and almost no brakes. 
If you are going to pick big wheels, get brakes that fill the wheels too.















_Modified by spockcat at 2:13 PM 5-4-2009_
If you don't look at it real close it looks like a GTI with big wheels on it.


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

i heard the touareg comes with 6 pot brembos...is that true...is there anyway to put a bigger rotor on there and reposition the calipers?...i'm not sure on how that would work?...how would i fill in with bigger brakes...
and does anyone have any ideas on any more wheels...


----------



## minira (Apr 27, 2009)

those are the only rims I would put on a touareg.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (raverhaze69)*

Six piston front, four rear up to and including I believe 07's. It changed with the 08's.


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

ok...this might be a dumb question...but...what do you guys think of wheel adapters...i know i would be able to put on wheel adapters for a more universal bolt pattern...and i would be able to find more variety in 24" wheels with a different bolt pattern...let me know...
my only conern would be if the adapter made the wheel stick out...adapters are usually around 1.25" thick...


----------



## elgan m (Jan 29, 2007)

go 24's man it will look dope if you have the money
only thing about adapters is i dont know if i would trust it with wheels that big... could be fine but those wheels in that size would weigh alot and i think it would be best to be bolted up to the rotor directly then further away from it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (raverhaze69)*

I assume this is totally for vanity? The added weight is going to totally ruin the handling and kill fuel economy.


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I assume this is totally for vanity? The added weight is going to totally ruin the handling and kill fuel economy.

I've got 22's on my Cayenne and it definitely improved handling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

why would anyone put 22's or 24's on a car for anything other than vanity or aesthetics...i just want the truck to look hot...a nice set of rims to round out the look...i'm not into putting flashy "fast & furious" kits on cars...it's all about putting a nice shoe on the car...and keeping it clean...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (nh9095)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nh9095* »_
I've got 22's on my Cayenne and it definitely improved handling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't know what wheels you had before and after but did you check the weights of the tire/wheel combination before and after. 
I can tell the difference between the 18" winter wheels with the Nokian all season tires and my 20" summer wheels with sport tires. Yes, the 20" wheel combination grips better on smooth roads but throw bumpy roads into the mix and the suspension has a tougher time keeping the heavier wheels/tires on the road. Also the gas mileage, braking and acceleration isn't as good with the larger/heavier wheels/tires. It is pure physics.
Tire Rack has an article about this. 
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...d=108
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unsprung_weight
There is a point at which switching to larger wheels/tires starts to have a negative effects on the dynamics of a vehicle.


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Don't know what wheels you had before and after but did you check the weights of the tire/wheel combination before and after. 
I can tell the difference between the 18" winter wheels with the Nokian all season tires and my 20" summer wheels with sport tires. Yes, the 20" wheel combination grips better on smooth roads but throw bumpy roads into the mix and the suspension has a tougher time keeping the heavier wheels/tires on the road. Also the gas mileage, braking and acceleration isn't as good with the larger/heavier wheels/tires. It is pure physics.
Tire Rack has an article about this. 
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...d=108
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unsprung_weight
There is a point at which switching to larger wheels/tires starts to have a negative effects on the dynamics of a vehicle. 


Not overly concerned about the little extra gas expense
Pretty much only drive on good roads
Most companies performance versions of cars have larger wheels and brakes
To each his own. I like my big wheels


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (nh9095)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nh9095* »_

Not overly concerned about the little extra gas expense
Pretty much only drive on good roads
Most companies performance versions of cars have larger wheels and brakes
To each his own. I like my big wheels


Truth... couldn't agree more.
Nothing is cool in here unless it is stock...


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (nh9095)*

It seems like every topic I look at on here now, nh9095 has posted at least one picture of his blinged out cayenne. Don't you have anything better to do.








Linder


----------



## myegg (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (raleys1)*

It seems like every topic I look at on here now, raleys1 has posted some d--k comment...Don't you have anything better to do?


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I can tell the difference between the 18" winter wheels with the Nokian all season tires and my 20" summer wheels with sport tires. Yes, the 20" wheel combination grips better on smooth roads but throw bumpy roads into the mix and the suspension has a tougher time keeping the heavier wheels/tires on the road. Also the gas mileage, braking and acceleration isn't as good with the larger/heavier wheels/tires. It is pure physics.


I've had the exact same experience when swapping between my 18" winter setup and my 20" setup.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

i found out that other than the Cayenne and the Audi Q7...that the Benz G500 also has the same bolt pattern as the touareg...and that sort of unlocked a lot more findings in terms of wheels...are there any other suv's that share the same bolt pattern as the treg?


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (raleys1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raleys1* »_It seems like every topic I look at on here now, nh9095 has posted at least one picture of his blinged out cayenne. Don't you have anything better to do.








Linder

Actually raley, i don't have much better to do...and its annoying seeing eveyone posts talk about how any t-reg other than stock or w/ blah upgrades are wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif they act like everyone should use them as offroad vehicles. And yes i post pics of my cayenne as I am a cousin and it does relate to the topic. Its a pretty dead section of vortex that could use some added participation. As for my pics being blinged out, I'm not really sure how grey wheels w/ a machined lip and euro markers are "blinged out."







I wish people would just read posts and if they have any useful information they should contribute, if they don't like or agree w/ the cars they see they should just click the back button and read the next post. Like I said to each his own. I enjoy my Cayenne"blinged out" and all....You can enjoy your plain t-reg.


----------



## myegg (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (nh9095)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nh9095* »_
Actually raley, i don't have much better to do...and its annoying seeing eveyone posts talk about how any t-reg other than stock or w/ blah upgrades are wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif they act like everyone should use them as offroad vehicles. And yes i post pics of my cayenne as I am a cousin and it does relate to the topic. Its a pretty dead section of vortex that could use some added participation. As for my pics being blinged out, I'm not really sure how grey wheels w/ a machined lip and euro markers are "blinged out."







I wish people would just read posts and if they have any useful information they should contribute, if they don't like or agree w/ the cars they see they should just click the back button and read the next post. Like I said to each his own. I enjoy my Cayenne"blinged out" and all....You can enjoy your plain t-reg.









x2


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (myegg)*

I like your input on most of the posts on the forum and agree with you on alot of things. I just think that we've all seen plenty of pictures of your cayenne on the touareg forum. My touareg isn't "plain" either, I just prefer to use it for the purposes it was built, and not as a mall SUV.
And as for myegg, its always good to be a new member and try and make the members that have put some time into the forum look bad, super classy.
Linder


_Modified by raleys1 at 6:24 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (raleys1)*

raleys, I'll make sure I don't post anymore pics of my cayenne in any of your posts, however if someone else has a post to which I think it may be relevant, it may pop up again. I also was not trying to make you look bad nor do I think myegg(new member) was trying to either. We are just on a different side of the fence for utility of our vehicles. My Cayenne is a mall car for the most part and I'm sure that 75% or more of T-regs and Cayenne's and Q7's are, just like I'm sure most Land Rovers aren't taken trekking thru the amazon. Just because our vehicle is capable doesn't mean we have to use it that way. I apologize if you feel I was trying to make you look like a bad member. I was not. I was just responding to what I felt was a comment that could have been kept to yourself.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (nh9095)*

I have no issue with you nh9095, its all good now, I too apologize to you for a comment that I probably shouldn't have said. No hard feelings here, feel free to post as many pics as you please, is there any cayenne forum I can post pics of my touareg on?








Linder


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (raleys1)*

yes, its http://www.renntech.org but it is also about as dead as this forum. Between the two I get my fix


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (raverhaze69)*


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (vr6ingrado)*

thats sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

^^ That Sh!t screams drug dealer all over it lol 
I think 22" is the perfect fit on a T-Reg its what I have... 23" if you want wheels with lip .... If you are dead set on 24s...Custom is the only way to go imo (DPE, Iforged, HRE, Forgiato, etc) ... and It would deff. need a body kit to compliment the wheels.


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

I'm guessing that we won't see vr6ingrado, nh9095, and OJwerks at the Colorado Rally anytime soon.
Also, I'm thinking Raleys won't be at the Cayenne gatherings either
;{p}


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (biorig)*

I think you are right on both accounts. Are there Cayenne gatherings?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_ Are there Cayenne gatherings?









I think they are held at the local Mall in front of Nordstroms. Usually attended by 45 to 55 year old women driving V6 Cayenne models.


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

OH MY GOD...i laughed for a solid 10 minutes when i read that...LOL...nordstrum's...LOL LOL dude that's gold...


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (spockcat)*

This picture makes me feel funny in my pants...

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Fixed.






















Reminds me of the rice Hondas you see all the time with big wheels and almost no brakes. 
If you are going to pick big wheels, get brakes that fill the wheels too.

















_Modified by spockcat at 2:13 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

God how old are you???
LOL...


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I assume this is totally for vanity? The added weight is going to totally ruin the handling and kill fuel economy.


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

i'm looking for a set of 22" OZ canyon ST rims...if anyone knows where i could find them or come across a set those are the rims i'm looking for right now...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (GMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GMonkey* »_God how old are you???
LOL...



Old enough to know when upsizing wheels no longer produces any positive results.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (vr6ingrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ingrado* »_










Touareg is missing this:










_Modified by spockcat at 3:23 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: touareg with 24" rims on air ride (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Touareg is missing this:









_Modified by spockcat at 3:23 PM 5-22-2009_

pm sent to you sir
fwiw
i think spocks a big wheel hater


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I think they are held at the local Mall in front of Nordstroms. Usually attended by 45 to 55 year old women driving V6 Cayenne models.









Hahaha thats classic.
Linder


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (biorig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biorig* »_Also, I'm thinking Raleys won't be at the Cayenne gatherings either
;{p}

Probably not








Linder


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I think they are held at the local Mall in front of Nordstroms. Usually attended by 45 to 55 year old women driving V6 Cayenne models.









Will tell my wife that is where she should go in about 30+ years. I'm sure she won't be disappointed. By the way where do the older t-reg women congregate?


----------



## myegg (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (GMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GMonkey* »_God how old are you???
LOL...

Trust me, Spockcat has a lot more issues than just his age!


----------

